# Vertical Milling Attachment For Mini Lathe from India



## penndan (Feb 16, 2021)

Has anyone bought one of the vertical milling attachments for a mini lathe that are made in India and sold on eBay?  I've got one arriving on Thursday of this week.  Took a couple of weeks for it to arrive.  FedEx must have hired someone to swim it to the States.
I guess I'm looking for some idea of how easy it is to connect to the cross slide on my machine and hints like that.


----------



## wlburton (Feb 18, 2021)

penndan said:


> Has anyone bought one of the vertical milling attachments for a mini lathe that are made in India and sold on eBay?  I've got one arriving on Thursday of this week.  Took a couple of weeks for it to arrive.  FedEx must have hired someone to swim it to the States.
> I guess I'm looking for some idea of how easy it is to connect to the cross slide on my machine and hints like that.


I haven't seen one of those.  Could you post a link?


----------



## penndan (Feb 18, 2021)

penndan said:


> Has anyone bought one of the vertical milling attachments for a mini lathe that are made in India and sold on eBay?  I've got one arriving on Thursday of this week.  Took a couple of weeks for it to arrive.  FedEx must have hired someone to swim it to the States.
> I guess I'm looking for some idea of how easy it is to connect to the cross slide on my machine and hints like that.


It got here today!!  It looks good to me.  Appears well made.  Needs a little smoothing of some of the sharp corners.  The gibs feel smooth but a little tight.  I'm happy!  Christmas in February.
And it appears to be identical to the one that Steve Jordan is using in his youtube video "Double Swivel Vertical Milling Slide For The Chinese Mini Lathe"




He shows all his steps to make up a mounting plate for it.  I've already ordered the steel plate on eBay.


wlburton said:


> I haven't seen one of those.  Could you post a link?


Here's a link to the eBay listing.  








						LATHE VERTICAL MILLING SLIDE - SWIVEL BASE 4" X 5" WITH 2" SELF CENTERING VICE  | eBay
					

LATHE VERTICAL MILLING SLIDE - SWIVEL BASE 4" X 5". 2"/50MM SELF CENTERING VICE LOW PROFILE MODEL. Allows self centering for accurate centering of jobs automatically. New BLUE Color Vice. Moving jaws automatically centre the work piece.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Orangetruckman (Aug 10, 2021)

I ordered the non swiveling one and it seems to be worth the money to me. Haven’t gotten the base fabricated yet to use it, but I think I’ll be happy with it and saved $350 compared to buying an Atlas one!


----------



## Alcap (Nov 27, 2021)

After having your milling slide a few months have you used enough to give a review?


----------



## Orangetruckman (Nov 27, 2021)

Alcap said:


> After having your milling slide a few months have you used enough to give a review?


My ACL decided to abandon its proper location and I haven’t done anything regarding machining since, sadly. I did measure the slide and it seems pretty dimensionally sound and smooth in its actions.


----------

